# Wisdom teeth.....



## alongman (Dec 13, 2007)

I finally HAVE to have my wisdom teeth removed. All 4 are coming out. Needless to say, I'm a little worried about having any type of surgery (even just in my mouth). I'm looking for peoples' experiences, good and bad. Also, ways to cope with the post-surgical stuff....

Keep thinking of me - you may "hear" a lot from me next week. I may not be able to talk, but man alive can I type (well, if I'm not drugged up



....lol)


----------



## minie812 (Dec 13, 2007)

....OUCH!!!!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Dec 13, 2007)

Adam

I had all four extracted YES EXTRACTED, they had to dig them puppies out.

Definately have them put you under completely, I did for my wisdom teeth, and it was better than just local.......couldn't even imagine.

The bleeding was mild, I of course woke up looking like I got the crap kicked out of me..........but keep the ice on your cheeks and it will be okay.

I was back to work in 2 days.

It is a dull pain for about a week, but wasn't bad............with hardly being able to eat anything, and I am not one that likes ice cream, I lost about 10 lbs HAHHAHA


----------



## alongman (Dec 13, 2007)

Excellent.....the anorexia diet.....


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Adam,

It's really not that bad; although, not something I would care to do again! All four of mine were also extracted. In fact the two bottom ones had to be cut into mulptiple pieces to get them out. I was awake for it, and didn't feel anything. My biggest piece of advice.... ICE, ICE and more ICE! I found that the top ones healed really well since they could drain, but the bottom ones took a bit longer.

Good luck!


----------



## Erica (Dec 13, 2007)

It's not a pleasing experience of course, but not "too bad". I also had all four of mine removed at the same time and I was awake (w/nose gas)

Yep as with Rob I was sick a few days afterward, didn't feel like eating or wanting to eat.

Definelty get your pain meds filled that they will give you, I didn't use my pain meds for other things, but did for after this.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 13, 2007)

I had mine out late in life as I kept putting it off. I was about 35.

They all were impacted but showing above the gum line somewhat. There was some dull pain afterwards that was easily handled with Ibuprofen and I ate soup for a couple days. Actually once I took the packing out, I didn't think it was all that bad. Sore but not painful. I did it on my work Friday and had the weekend to relax but was out in the barn the next day.

Just remember, no straws, if you are a smoker, dont. You can suck out the clot and get a dry socket. That is very painful. My brother got one and he was one sick puppy. Dont suck your soup or anything.


----------



## chandab (Dec 13, 2007)

hhpminis said:


> I had mine out late in life as I kept putting it off. I was about 35.
> 
> They all were impacted but showing above the gum line somewhat. There was some dull pain afterwards that was easily handled with Ibuprofen and I ate soup for a couple days. Actually once I took the packing out, I didn't think it was all that bad. Sore but not painful. I did it on my work Friday and had the weekend to relax but was out in the barn the next day.
> 
> Just remember, no straws, if you are a smoker, dont. You can suck out the clot and get a dry socket. That is very painful. My brother got one and he was one sick puppy. Dont suck your soup or anything.


Wow, if I didn't know better, I could have written this... I had mine out 5 years ago, the month before my wedding. I only had the bottom ones, they were impacted and there wasn't room in my jaw for them; I was completely out when they removed them and my mom drove me home from the oral surgeon (100 mile trip one-way, so definitely needed a driver). I think I had liquid diet for almost a week, mostly soup. Absolutely no straws. I'm sure they gave me Rx pain relievers, but I don't remember. I had sick days coming, so used them; had the surgery on Thursday, took Friday off. Called in Monday morning for another sick day and then only worked a half day on Tuesday. [i probably could have worked Monday and Tuesday, but had sick days to use and knew I would be quitting after the wedding, no needed to use them up; moved 40+ miles away from a low pay job, mostly on gravel.] I mostly laid on the couch, laying flat in bed wasn't comfortable.


----------



## DrivinTime (Dec 13, 2007)

I had mine out (all 4 - 2 impacted) when I was 25 or so and it was Not That Bad. I was out cold for the whole thing, which I highly recommend, and I did need a driver to get me back home. But the swelling was minimal; I went back to work the next day. I did take Advil for a couple days, and I swished out the holes with lukewarm salt water in a syringe a couple times a day for a week, but that's about it.

Also, big thing to keep in mind: I felt SOOOO much better after having my wisdom teeth out - like the next day - because they had been making my jaw ache and giving me headaches, too.

So, maybe you'll have good luck with this like I did - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Farmhand (Dec 13, 2007)

I also have had mine removed, not all at one time, it really wasn't all that bad. Had them removed by a regular dentist. That was many years ago.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm no help.... I'm one of those rare people who simply does not have them.


----------



## anita (Dec 13, 2007)

This year, I had my first wisdom tooth removed. The action was painless. I am already 50 and more.

It was not so bad but kept me on pain meds for 2 days and then went back to normal. Overall I felt better.

Anita


----------



## Boinky (Dec 13, 2007)

I had all four of mine removed on the same day surgically (impacted and not showing at all through the gums). they did knock me out for it but i dont' remember it being painful when i woke up.. of course my gums were completely numb for several hours and then after they were sensitive but not horribly painful. it's one of the least painful surgeries i've ever had i'd have to say! i'd do that again in a heart beat verses having my nose repaired after breaking, or a porta cath implant (which was by far my most horrible and painful surgery).


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 14, 2007)

I had all four of mine removed at the same time, no big deal to me as I was out in la-la land. I had a friend go with me and I stayed at his place afterwards. Think the parents were out and about. Anyway, my friend basically kept ice bags on my face while I continued to be out in la-la land. So there was no swelling at all.

You'll be fine, I'm sure.


----------



## alongman (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice!



Ok, here's another question. Of course, they make you sign your life away saying that there may be permanent nerve damage, etc.... which is FREAKING me out! I tend to like using things in my face (like my mouth) and don't REALLY want to have anything like this happen. Has anyone had complications (other than dry sockets, pain, etc..) that are less common? Is this just one of the things that they include to cover their rears?


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 14, 2007)

Adam, it is a CYA thing. You should see the waiver you have to sign for your babies (human) to get vaccines! Scares the heck out of you.

There are nerves that run that area but I have never known anyone that had damage done to them from getting wisdom teeth out. I knew a man that had damage when he had to have a fairly large piece of his jaw removed from some sort of growth but never from wisdom teeth.

You will be fine. Baby yourself for a couple days and take advantage of friends, thats what they are for! HAHA


----------



## rhea (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone having nerve damage or anything, although it was nearly two days before I regained full feeling in my mouth (scared me!) Personally I looked like crap for two weeks with bruising (went on a trip the second week and so many people gave me horrified looks or asked me what happened), ate solid food two days after but was VERY sick from a combination of the anasthesia and swallowing a TON of blood. A twenty minute car ride home and we had to stop multiple times. Noone else I've talked had that much trouble with the anasthesia. I just couldn't handle it, never felt so bad as when I was just waking up, I was already in tears when I regained conciousness and couldn't stop crying. Felt sick/dizzy for a week. The teeth never bothered me that much, I stopped taking the drugs the second day because they didn't help at all. Good luck!


----------



## alongman (Dec 17, 2007)

The big day plans are finally in action - I am 12 hours away from surgery. I'm on the no food/no drink diet plan as of now. I'm already craving a Mountain Dew! Please keep me in your thoughts tomorrow. I will try to post as soon as I'm lucid again....lol (or at least back to somewhat normal).


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 18, 2007)

Adam,

Hope all is well and you are being comfortable on your couch in front of your tele. Hopefully someone can make you smoothies or malts. Soup was ouch for me when I had mine pulled (all 4 at once please, no nit picking those one at a time - OUCH!!!) But malts with protein powder worked wonders for me. Just remember to do exactly what they tell you to do so you don't have dry sockets!


----------



## alongman (Dec 18, 2007)

I just got home from the big event. My good friend drove me and picked me up. My mouth is SORE SORE SORE even after the vicodin and IV pain meds. My face is already pretty swollen up so I'm sitting with ice on my head. I did eat a little broth, but it was hard to eat as most of it dribbled down my face.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 18, 2007)

Try using a bendi straw. serious - malts will take some of that swelling down - cold on swollen area.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry muffntuff, no disprespect intended to you, but Adam, DO NOT use a straw! You can suck the clots out of the holes and create a dry socket. Extremely painful! Long to heal as well.

Honestly, you will feel better in a couple days. Take some long naps and enjoy the pain pills! HAHA

Hope you are back to normal soon.


----------



## alongman (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys - I found out that drinking out of a glass without being able to feel your face makes for some interesting moments (not so different than some horrible Friday nights). I also was able to eat about half a bowl of soup - again the spoon and my swollen face.

I've regained most of my senses again - at least I'm not sending random emails anymore - somehow Vicadin made things crystal clear, but only to ME!!! I'm near the end of dose one, so figured I'd type before dose two kicked in.

Thanks guys - I found out that drinking out of a glass without being able to feel your face makes for some interesting moments (not so different than some horrible Friday nights). I also was able to eat about half a bowl of soup - again the spoon and my swollen face.

I've regained most of my senses again - at least I'm not sending random emails anymore - somehow Vicadin made things crystal clear, but only to ME!!! I'm near the end of dose one, so figured I'd type before dose two kicked in.

OOOOH....quick question... How do I get this nasty bloody taste out of my mouth? I can't brush my teeth today. Can I swish water? I'm assuming that mouthwash or something along those lines wouldn't be good.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 18, 2007)

Dont swish too much either. Do you have some peppermint tea or hard candy peppermints?

You could brush your tongue and lightly swish with some mouthwash but no heavy duty stuff.

I sound like a mother dont I LOL


----------



## alongman (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah kinda....but unlike my own mother, I'm sorta listening to you....lol

How about meal ideas? I'm STARVING.........


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont know what you like but just stay eith soft food for a few days.

Stay away from sharp foods like chips and the sort.

How about some creamy soups, they at least feel like you are eating something. Like chicken and wild rice.

My favorite comfort food when I dont feel good is grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup.

Pastas

V8 juice

Ensure drinks are good if you cant eat much else, they have lots of vitamins and protein and they really taste pretty good.

Eggs

Macaroni & Cheese

Melons, they are cold and you dont really have to chew them.

Bananas

Any of that sound good?


----------



## alongman (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm trying to do the soup thing - it hurts until it's about room temperature or cooler. So far, the bowl has taken just over an hour...lol. I do like the mac and cheese and grilled cheese ideas. I bought Slim Fast shakes today and they went okay, so I'm thinking that it may be one of the staples. Geeshh.... people should write a cookbook of foods you can pour into your swollen trap!


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 18, 2007)

I bet the hot really hits those nerves and hurts! Yikes.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry you feel so crummy Adam.




Do be careful though, I don't know how I did it but I got dry socket and I don't recommend it at all! OH! I only had two teeth out but I would rather go through abdominal surgery again that have dry socket and I am not even remotely kidding! No straws dude!!! Try eating apple sauce, that worked for me, not one of my favorite foods regularly but it does the trick when you are starving lol I had to let it get room temp though, if it was too cold it hurt.



> I've regained most of my senses again - at least I'm not sending random emails anymore - somehow Vicadin made things crystal clear, but only to ME!!! I'm near the end of dose one, so figured I'd type before dose two kicked in.


ha ha I had access to a phone after major surgery and made all sorts of phone calls which made total sense to me and had people thinking I had a major mental breakdown.



I didn't even remember the next day!

Feel better!!

Pam


----------



## Boinky (Dec 18, 2007)

puddings and stuff like Cream of wheat ect... nice soft but filling foods. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## alongman (Dec 19, 2007)

I found out my new favorite food is Sherbert. I also found out that cold oatmeal isn't too darn bad.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 19, 2007)

Cold oatmeal? Oh my you are hungry aren't you. Are you feeling better today?


----------



## alongman (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually.......the swelling is MUCH more today and that part stinks. YES, I am starving. I haven't eaten much at all since Monday - if you know me, you know I'm a grazer. I constantly have snacks and stuff around. This hasn't been much fun at all. Here is my new realization - most of my friends who had their wisdom teeth out early on in life DID NOT have so many issues. I waited and it didn't get better. I'm not sure if it's the pain medications or not, but I have noticed that my "stress headaches" are gone - I'm thinking maybe they were in part due to the pressure on my teeth.

On a better note. I found out how to use a hammer to beat the crap out of ice cubes in a bag to make crushed ice. Watch out world, I may have to invest in a tool belt.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 19, 2007)

Wish I would have thought of this last night, sorry. Prop your pillow up so your head is higher than your body when you lay down. It will help with the pressure in your mouth and reduce swelling.

Popsicles would be good too as they are cold.

About the old thing, yeah, me too. I had my tonsils out when I was 25. The neighbors boy had his out the same day and 2 days later he was out playing and riding his bike around. I was on the couch trying to get the courage up to swallow a pain pill. Young ones just bounce easier than us. Not that you are really all that old Adam, right now you probably feel like it though.


----------



## alongman (Dec 19, 2007)

I feel like I'm 100, but my newly swollen cheeks make it look like I had a killer face-lift! Dr. 90210 here I come!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope things are better today Adam. Sorry about the bendi straw idea - I don't remember having issues with it, but if someone else had an really bad experience, good to heed those words of wisdom. Hopefully your swelling goes down.

The blood taste - until packing is out and you get a little coverage over the new holes back there, do like hhp says - candy or something.


----------



## alongman (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe a new invention of pepperment flavored Vicodin..........hmmmm any inventors out there?


----------

